# Wanting to Move to Canada from the UK?



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys!

I want to move to Canada with my girlfriend as soon as possible really. We plan to save up as much cash as we need and everything. My girlfriend is currently training to be a fully qualified Nursery Nurse, and we both have basic GCSE grades for English and Maths etc... I have an NVQ in Business Administration and we are looking to eventually move over to Canada to live and work.

Basically what are our chances at getting to Canada? We originally wanted to go to the US but found Canada was apparently easier to get into?

Any help would be great guys!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

If you're both under 31 this is your best option. Your qualifications are not sufficient for you to apply for immigration unless you can find jobs that Canadians can't/won't fill.
The 2014 programme opens any time now and there are limited number of spots.


----------



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada
> 
> If you're both under 31 this is your best option. Your qualifications are not sufficient for you to apply for immigration unless you can find jobs that Canadians can't/won't fill.
> The 2014 programme opens any time now and there are limited number of spots.



Hi!

Thanks for getting back to me! What sort of course could I study over here in the UK that would potentially make me qualify for working in Canada? And are there any other options me and my girlfriend could have that would allow us to live and work there?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Immigration to Canada is much occupation driven.. NVQ qualifications are not really recognized here. The easier way is what I described unless your ages are a problem. If you come on IEC visas it is relatively, after getting jobs, easier to get permanent residence. Otherwise you will need pre-arranged employment.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

worldofrhodes said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to move to Canada with my girlfriend as soon as possible really. We plan to save up as much cash as we need and everything. My girlfriend is currently training to be a fully qualified Nursery Nurse, and we both have basic GCSE grades for English and Maths etc... I have an NVQ in Business Administration and we are looking to eventually move over to Canada to live and work.
> 
> ...



Is a nursery nurse the same as a pediatric nurse? If so, I suggest that she contact the College of Nurses in whichever province you are thinking about moving to as they will be able to provide her with information on employability, etc.

As for the NVQ - as far as I am aware, those are not recognized in Canada.


----------



## Fric7 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello there
My partner and I are thinking of emigrating to Canada. I'm a secondary English teacher and he has carpentry, building and a varied work history. We both have university degrees. Do you know if my English PGCE would be an equivalent to the Canadian teaching qualification?
Also we are both 39 and do not have savings to speak of. Is there a points system for the visa process?
Thanks a lot!
Rachel


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fric7 said:


> Hello there
> My partner and I are thinking of emigrating to Canada. I'm a secondary English teacher and he has carpentry, building and a varied work history. We both have university degrees. Do you know if my English PGCE would be an equivalent to the Canadian teaching qualification?
> Also we are both 39 and do not have savings to speak of. Is there a points system for the visa process?
> Thanks a lot!
> Rachel


There is a points system involved with Canadian immigration. Canada is well able to fund its teacher requirements from within so finding a teacher position will not be easy. You will need to get your qualifications equalized. You should read.

Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Fric7 said:


> Hello there
> My partner and I are thinking of emigrating to Canada. I'm a secondary English teacher and he has carpentry, building and a varied work history. We both have university degrees. Do you know if my English PGCE would be an equivalent to the Canadian teaching qualification?
> Also we are both 39 and do not have savings to speak of. Is there a points system for the visa process?
> Thanks a lot!
> Rachel




There is an overabundance of teachers in Canada and some provinces are worse than others. Since Canadian teaching graduates cannot get jobs I don't think they would allow more teachers to immigrate. Best to check the website for which professions are in demand.


----------



## Sura Elias (Nov 25, 2013)

*Immigrating to Vancouver*

Hi All,

We are British family who currently live in Australia due to my husband's work.

My husband and I decided came to a conclusion to immigrate to Canada and to be more precise to Vancouver. My husband is 52 years old Medical Doctor (GP). Basically, we want to speak a UK trained GP that is currently working in Canada, may be Vancouver to help answering the too many questions we've got, do you think this is doable? 

Do you advise on using immigration lawyer to expedite things or that doesn't matter?

Your help in this matter is much appreciated!

Thank you so much for your kind attention and cooperation.

Best regards.

Sura


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sura Elias said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are British family who currently live in Australia due to my husband's work.
> 
> ...



Healthcare is a provincial responsibility so it would be best for you to speak to someone who resides in British Columbia (or whichever other province you might choose).


----------



## Gemma2111 (Nov 2, 2013)

HI All,

Myself, partner and children are looking to move to Canada, and are prepared to go where the work is. My partner is a fully qualified plumber/gas fitter which I am aware is two separate professions in Canada. We have tried to apply to sit the certificate of qualification exam but the provinces we have gone too, want him to have worked or be working in the trade to be able to challenge the exam.

Does anyone know of a way that he can challenge the exam before being employed?

Or the best way to find an employer, who will take on internationally trained workers in a regulated trade ?

Many thanks in anticipation


----------

